# Late Ovulation on Clomid ???



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls,

I hope you can help me. I was previously on Clomid were I took 100mg on day 2 of my cycle and I always had my surge on day 14 or 15 (testing with ovualtion sticks). This month I started on clomid on day 4  of my cycle and I still haven't had my surge and I am on day 16. Does anyone know if taking the Clomid a couple of days later will delay my ovulation. 

Any advice would be really apprecaited..

Thanks

Lexi


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Μy doctor said that ovulation may be a bit late during clomid.
I have 28 days cycle and he suggested to start the opks at cd11.
he actually said that if I normally ovulate between cd12-cd14 this is going to happen with clomid between cd14-cd16.
Today am cd13 and nothing happened yet..

Stella
x


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for your quick reply. The probelm is that I was on Clomid previously and was wondering why it is delayed this month - could it be because I started taking the Clomid 2 days later then usual.. ??


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

yes maybe that is the reason  
it is also helpful to take your body temperature and watch the cervical mucus also. 
these are also signs of ovulation


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I would think that taking the clomid later in the cycle could well have effected ovulation date.
Did your consultant actually request that you start taking it on cd4 instead of cd2 ?

Usually with clomid you should ovulate around 5-9 days after taking the last pill...although obviously we're all completely different so some women may ovulate earlier or later.

OPK's detect the LH surge, not actual ovulation....you should ovulate about 36hrs following a positive OPK.

As Stella has suggested, checking your cervical mucus & position can also help determine when ovulation occuring. At ovulation your cm should be clear, thin & stretchy & the position of your cervix should be high, soft & open.

Personally I'd just have as much  as possible...sperm can live approx 3-5 days inside a woman so as long as there's a fresh supply waiting for the egg when it releases then should cover it.

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for all your replys. Unfortunatly, my CM is almost non-existant while I am on Clomid so cannot use this method to detect this. This is actually my last month on Clomid before moving onto IUI - at least this by-passes the problem of no CM. I also only have one tube due to ectopic so my chances are reduced...


----------

